# I have a Bunny, her name is Bug



## Misschief (Feb 4, 2013)

So I rescued a bunny a few weeks ago and can I say its been nothing but entertaining, for the first 2 weeks she did not have a name, and nothing really stuck.... except one night I was trying to catch her and I called her a little worm.... well worm didnt stick but Bug did ... so I now have a Flemish Giant (so we think) called Bug.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 4, 2013)

My boyfriend let bug out yesterday and she was running around the house and having a jolly old time, when I came in the door she hopped right up to me and lay down... I think we are building up our relationship, she loves me stoking her and she is getting more comfortable climbing on me, the advice from the girls in my indro thread was excellent in terms of picking her up to put her back in the cage she trusts me a lot more when I have her and she doesnt kick about and panic as much which makes me feel so much safer.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 4, 2013)

What a cute name! 

I'm looking forward to hearing more about Bug!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 4, 2013)

I never thought a bunny could make me so happy, I love her more than my dog!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 4, 2013)

Good to hear you´re getting on well with her already. Would love to see a pic of her please


----------



## Misschief (Feb 4, 2013)

This afternoon I'll take a video of her running a much, she loves laying under the couch and jumping up on them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait to see it! I bet she'll be adorable !


----------



## Misschief (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkBr82q_jYo&feature=youtu.be

A few things we have learnt about Bug, I dont think she listens... and she doesnt know her name :S so im trying to teach her but its a little hard not sure if im making progress. 
She also LOVES music, Rhianna in particular, she binks like crazy.
Sorry about the poor quality lighting it was dark and we have a few lights out.


----------



## Troller (Feb 12, 2013)

I've had my Conan for months now and he barely responds to his name. I truly am mystified how folks get a rabbit to repsond so goodnluck. Nice rabbit by the way, and I'm no expert but it does look like you got a sandy Flemish on your hands. Have fun.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 12, 2013)

Aparently in Australia we have no "true" Flemish Giants they are all cross breeds sooo the breeders I have been speaking too believe she is imported. 
Who abandons their imported flemish giant i have no clue.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, pretty silly to go to all that effort then abandon it. Sheesh.

Oh, a tip for your video link: If you paste the URL without the &featureblahblahblah after the video's ID (which is the 11 characters after the v= ) it will automatically embed when you press Post, or Preview Post 

More pics please  The video was just like watching Monty hop around. You definitely have a sandy colored Flemish.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 12, 2013)

Well the other half decided he would leave her out unsupervised yesterday, Lucky all the electrical cords were plugged out because she chewed right through his surround sound speakers hahah someone has learnt a very very valuable lesson. 
1. Listen to females when they day "dont let her out unsupervised"
2. Rabbits like cords


----------



## Toady (Feb 12, 2013)

Why is it that some people only learn when it's too late? Glad Bug's settling in well and she's adorable!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 12, 2013)

She´s just lovely, she does look so much like Monty, I just love seeing these big bunnies, they have such wonderful ears.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 9, 2013)

It has been a while!!! a lot has happened, we moved house and I am currently building Bugs NIC condo (just need some instructions on how). She has gained quite a bit of weight and her personality is really starting to come through, she is still not interested in me, today I was sitting with her for an hour and she checked in with me about 3 times but I can only pat her on the nose, head and ears I cant touch her anywhere else she will flinch and run away...  its sad so many times I just want to grab her and give her a cuddle but I cant its a very new experience for me..... .
Also her litter tray I change twice a week she pees like mad!!! and she drinks a lot as well, but in the bottom corner there is a white cement like deposit I can not get it off for the life of me! any suggestions?


----------



## Misschief (Apr 10, 2013)

Very, very odd this happened last night, I think Bug has been watching the dogs too much, she was rolling around on her back and letting my partner scratch her tummy?? :S she would NEVER let me do this, he hardly spends any time with her and she lets him touch her everywhere!! but with me only the head nose and ears


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha, I love when bunnies learn to do weird things from the other animals. Q-tip pounces like a cat. She watches the cat chase things, and then mimics what he does. It's pretty funny. She'll go tearing after moths as if she's a cat.
The tummy rubs sounds hilarious. I can't get anywhere near Q's tummy. She hates it.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 10, 2013)

qtipthebun said:


> Haha, I love when bunnies learn to do weird things from the other animals. Q-tip pounces like a cat. She watches the cat chase things, and then mimics what he does. It's pretty funny. She'll go tearing after moths as if she's a cat.
> The tummy rubs sounds hilarious. I can't get anywhere near Q's tummy. She hates it.


 
Well I thought Bug hated it too, I tried it and she ran away, OH can pick her up, rub her tummy he can use her as a rag doll and im so jealous because its rare that she even lets me near her


----------



## JBun (Apr 10, 2013)

That's too cute about the tummy rubs  

Rabbits are just weird about who they allow to do what. It also seems like many rabbits tend to like the opposite of their sex more(humans included). So that is a possible explanation of why she's taking a liking to your partner. You could try sneaking in a tummy rub while he's rubbing it, and maybe she'll get used to you doing it to. Somethings you can try to bond with her more, take her to a more confined area, like a bathroom or other small room, or inside an xpen, and sit inside with her for a while, and use a few treats that she likes as well, and pet her while she's eating it. She can have stuff to do in there like boxes and toys to check out, but the confined space will make her interact with you more.

Those white deposits in the litter pan are calcium deposits. Try soaking it in vinegar. It should desolve it right out of there. The dried yellow pee is another matter. I've ended up just taking a scraper to it after soaking in the vinegar.

If you are still needing a nic tutorial, you can find some on you tube, and here's a link for one. The video tutorial link is on the right.

http://rabbitcondo.com/lara-and-harrels-deluxe-wide-rabbit-condo


----------



## Misschief (Apr 11, 2013)

How to Flemish Giants go with other rabbits??? I am thinking of rescuing another rabbit, she seems lonely during the day and I would love another breed of rabbit, there are some real cuties at our local rescue..


----------



## Misschief (Apr 14, 2013)

Bug and I have been spending quite a bit of time together lately whilst I build her condo, yesterday I was just sitting there and she came upto me and I thought she was eating my dress so I lifted it up a bit to get it out of her way..... turns out she was grooming me!!! she now will not stop, every time I an sitting down she will just lick me constantly !!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad she's warming up to you. I have the best snuggle sessions with Monty now. She'll purposely lay right next to where I'm sitting, or if I'm just walking around the kitchen to cook or something, she'll lay down between my feet to let me know she wants to snuggle.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 15, 2013)

Im so glad too!! she is such a joy!! better than any cat lol she loves a little patt as well, still not keep on too much touching but that's fine, at least I know she likes me lol


----------



## Azerane (Apr 15, 2013)

I could be way off, but I'm wondering if she might have some Belgian hare in her? She looks cute in any case, hope you manage to continue bonding with her.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

That's great! And grooming is definitely a sign of love ! Ash and I have been having fun with eatchother, he binkys and does bunny 500's when I pet him.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 15, 2013)

Azerane said:


> I could be way off, but I'm wondering if she might have some Belgian hare in her? She looks cute in any case, hope you manage to continue bonding with her.


 
Would have no clue as she is a rescue but she looks exactly like Monte, I will post more photos, she has grown a lot and the bit under her neck (excuse my ignorance I have no idea what's its called) has almost tripled in size. 
She is also become increasingly cheeky!! so many wires have been destroyed and I don't even know she is chewing on them, does anyone have suggestions on how to correct that behaviour? the last thing I want is for her to chew on something that is plugged in. 
I bought some Hay cakes and Papaya pellets today she will enjoy those!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

I think what your talking about is called a dewlap! They are so cute on bunnies! About the cords being chewed on, I think a good solution is covering the wires with plastic tubing. You can read about bunny proofing cords and what to buy, and it tells you how to bunny proof other things here: http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/rabbit-proofing.html


----------



## Misschief (Apr 16, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> I think what your talking about is called a dewlap! They are so cute on bunnies! About the cords being chewed on, I think a good solution is covering the wires with plastic tubing. You can read about bunny proofing cords and what to buy, and it tells you how to bunny proof other things here: http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/rabbit-proofing.html


 
Yes!! that is what its called, its so cute!! she just lays down and snuggles in it, looks like a huge pillow around her head.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

Haha! I know it looks just like a giant pillow around their head . So cute! And it probably helps her keep warm too.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 16, 2013)

You mean like this? Monty's dewlap is getting huge.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 16, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade said:


> You mean like this? Monty's dewlap is getting huge.


 
Yeap exactly like that hahah, I went to take a photo lastnight and my phone ran out of battery, ill try again tonight


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

Great! I love bunny dewlaps! Can't wait to see the picture!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, I just love big bunnies and Monty´s dewlap so suits her, I bet Bugs is pretty good as well. We were always laughing about Monty or Thumper and Ellie, imagining a great big bun and a small tiny bun together...so what breed are you thinking of if you get her a friend ???


----------



## Misschief (Apr 19, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> Oh, I just love big bunnies and Monty´s dewlap so suits her, I bet Bugs is pretty good as well. We were always laughing about Monty or Thumper and Ellie, imagining a great big bun and a small tiny bun together...so what breed are you thinking of if you get her a friend ???


 
It will be another rescue, so breed will not be 100% accurate but we have been looking at a little guy his name is Baloo and I don't know what he is lol, I also don't know if the condo is big enough to home 2 rabbits, its currently 3 levels with the second level and third level having platforms... I really need to take a picture lol would be good to get peoples feedback on it


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 19, 2013)

Aww, Baloo is adorable! Hopefully if you get him the two will bond well.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 20, 2013)

Ah Baloo is such a cutie...he´s a lop but not sure what breed. If you post pics, I´m sure we´ll all chip in with comments.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is some photos of the condo!, I haven't put in ramps or flooring yet, nor have I put the doors in yet, how do I put the doors in??


----------



## Misschief (Apr 25, 2013)

I also don't know if I can just make it 4 squares long and then add another level or if that is too small currently its 6 squares long


----------



## JBun (Apr 25, 2013)

It really just depends on what works for you best, building up or building out. Just make sure you can access every level for cleaning. For doors you just ziptie a panel on one side and use a snap for the door on the other side. I'll make a little suggestion though, about the second floor. See how you have that open space on the third floor, in the middle. You may want that to be your setup for the second floor instead, and the door to open up right there.  What this does is give you a nice open space to reach inside and more easily get under and clean the bottom floor. Otherwise, if the second floor has a panel in the floor right there where you open up the door, then you are going to have to crouch under that front panel to clean the bottom floor, and let me tell you, it's a pain to have to crawl under that second floor to clean. Another handy idea to be able to clean the top floor, is to have a top hatch that you can open up to clean and get to the top floor. Here's some nic condo instructions and pictures to kind of give you an idea of what I'm talking about. On the first link, click on the video clip on the right side and it will show you the top hatch idea. The second llink shows the floor of the second floor being open in the middle for ease of reaching in to clean.

http://rabbitcondo.com/lara-and-harrels-deluxe-wide-rabbit-condo
http://rabbitcondo.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/condofortwo.jpg


----------



## Misschief (Apr 26, 2013)

What I was going to do was have every level accessible from the side, like double doors if you will, and the space in the middle I was going to put a ramp up to the next level?
But I do see what you mean, I was just seeing where I would put the condo and really as it is doesn't fit anywhere in my loungeroom which is where I want to have her so she can be part of the family and her condo always open when we are home for her to go in and out of, but I don't know if having it 4 squares is being cruel ?


----------



## xxbunnylover (Mar 29, 2015)

That is the coolest hutch ever it is so big &#128048;&#128522;


----------



## Galaxy (Mar 29, 2015)

My bun's name is Bug too! such a cute name :bunny18


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Mar 30, 2015)

starting to be a catchy name these day(s) =0)


----------

